# UAE visa for infants



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

hi there,

need some advice please as I'm getting contradicting information from immigration and consulates.
We're from South Africa and our son was born here in Dubai. We got him his temporary passport and waiting on permanent one but now we realised we wont be able to go on leave in January without his visa first and according to my husband's company we can't put a visa in a temp passport. But the SA consulate says we can and that's what all SA's are doing.

Can anyone who's gone through this give me some advice as to what we must do or where to sort this out??


----------

